# Lateral to the Boston Police Department?



## Gil

Rumor is that the oldest police department in the country will once again accept lateral transfers from civil service police departments.

I have a few friends that lateraled over the last time (and only time that I know of) Boston Police did this. They absolutely love it, a raise, more details, more chance of advancement etc... The only downside that was ever mentioned was the residence and that was not even that big of a deal to the three that I know of that are now working for BPD.

So the question is this.... 

Giving the talk of layoffs, the elimination of details, Quinn bill, the current state of our economy etc... would you if giving the opportunity put in for a lateral to the Boston Police Department for their (i think it was) six week paper academy and start all over at the bottom of the totem pole again?


----------



## Bloodhound

My response is, Yes, but my chief refuses to sign off on anyone doing a lateral to Boston. At least that's what happened last time.


----------



## OfficerObie59

First, if you have enough seniority to weather layoffs at your current dept., transferring anywhere would be plain stupid. Otherwise, have at it...to each his own.

As for me, my job gives me adequate action as it is. The other benefits are great, but I'm still not up for the hastle of moving to the city (despite what different definitions of "moving" people may have).


----------



## fra444

Like Obes said, I see enough action where I'm at. I would have to say no to a transfer BUT my main reason would be the time I would loose with my daughter because of visitation.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## trueblue

OfficerObie59 said:


> First, if you have enough seniority to weather layoffs at your current dept., transferring anywhere would be plain stupid. Otherwise, have at it...to each his own.
> 
> As for me, my job gives me adequate action as it is. The other benefits are great, but I'm still not up for the hastle of moving to the city (despite what different definitions of "moving" people may have).


And remember...get caught living out of the city, they will fire you


----------



## 263FPD

Considering the amount of seniority that I have now, it would be a dumb move. There is no way in hell I am moving in to Boston at this point for multitude of reasons. The most important reason is my family. I have enough connections within the Boston PD that would fast track me in to a fairly good gig, my three years in the OC task force yielded that much. I just don't see the positives outweighing the negatives for me at least. No matter what a nightmare that my PD can be at times, grass isn't always greener.

I grew up in Boston. I love the City. But I got the taste of what it means to live in a small suburban town on a 1 acre lot. I could never afford a similar home in Boston. All set where I am, for better or for worse.


----------



## SinePari

No matter how you slice it with a paycheck, your cost of living goes upside down about 30% as soon as you live there. All set.


----------



## OfficerObie59

And just remember, if anyone thinks Boston is somehow immune from layoffs, they let go one-third of the department in the early 80's.


----------



## trueblue

OfficerObie59 said:


> And just remember, if anyone thinks Boston is somehow immune from layoffs, they let go one-third of the department in the early 80's.


That's true. It was due to prop 2.5 which caused lay offs around the state, but 95% were re hired. The others left for other jobs.


----------



## MetrowestPD

I agree with most posts here, the younger (single) guys are more apt to want to be able to up and go to a department like Boston. Family and seniority keep the older guys in their same departments. It would be hard for any with significant amount of time on to go back to being the low man, too.


----------

